# Was mach ich nur mit dem Vogel?



## pema (11. Aug. 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe (mal wieder) einen Problemfall im Garten. Eine halbwüchsige Amsel, die sich seit fast 2 Wochen ausschließlich an meiner Futterstelle bzw. Garten aufhält. Erst habe ich mir nichts dabei gedacht, da viele Vögel sehr regelmäßig bei mir auftauchen und ich davon ausging, dass Papa und Mama den Kleinen noch füttern. Allerdings konnte ich das nie beobachten, statt dessen seine vergeblichen Versuche, jedes erwachsene Amselweibchen an zu betteln
Nun ja, der Kleine konnte aber schon alleine Haferflocken und Rosinen fressen, und so habe ich es als normal hingenommen. 
Aber der Kleine wurde immer zutraulicher, d.h. er hat nur noch eine Fluchtdistanz von 0,50cm. Manchmal sitzt er stundenlang nur im Futterhaus und döst. Für mich heißt das, der Vogel ist krank.
Und tatsächlich: offensichtlich hat er schwere Atemnot. Atmet nur noch mit geöffnetem Schnabel und scheint zwischendurch immer mal wieder würgen zu müssen.
Am Freitag konnte ich mir das Elend nicht mehr anschauen und habe meine Tierarztpraxis angerufen, um nach einem Vogelspezialisten zu fragen. Die hatte zwar eine auf Vögel spezialisierte Ärztin...aber der Blödmann ließ sich nicht fangen:evil Und um ihn nicht noch weiter zu stressen, habe ich die Versuche nach einer Stunde aufgegeben.
Laut Tante Google weist er Symptome von Luftröhrenwürmerbefall auf. 
Das ganze Geschehen könnte ich ja als 'Natur' abschreiben, aber der kleine, schweratmende Kerl ist morgens das erste, was ich auf der Terrasse sehe und selbst zum Teich hin verfolgt er mich und sitzt zwei Meter neben mir mit seinen Knopfaugen. Jetzt sammel ich schon __ Würmer im Garten, die er sich gerne von mir kredenzen lässt. 
Aber Luft bekommt er immer schlechter
Vielleicht weiß jemand hier einen Rat (Karsten vielleicht?).
petra


----------



## lollo (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Was mach ich nur mit dem Vogel?*

Hallo,

hatten mal einen ähnlichen Fall. Von der Tierärztin bekamen wir ein Medikament, das auf das angebotene Futter aufgebracht wurde. Hatte auch geklappt, und alles wurde wieder gut.

 
Hier gings ihm schon besser.


----------



## Christine (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Was mach ich nur mit dem Vogel?*

Hallo Petra,

hast Du das gelesen?

Der Luftröhrenwurm wird anhand einer Kotuntersuchung nachgewiesen. Dazu braucht der TA nicht den Vogel sondern nur....das müsste Dir doch möglich sein, oder?


----------



## StefanBO (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Was mach ich nur mit dem Vogel?*

Hallo Petra,


pema schrieb:


> Die hatte zwar eine auf Vögel spezialisierte Ärztin...aber der Blödmann ließ sich nicht fangen:evil Und um ihn nicht noch weiter zu stressen, habe ich die Versuche nach einer Stunde aufgegeben.
> Laut Tante Google weist er Symptome von Luftröhrenwürmerbefall auf.


du wirst sicherlich schon viel gegoogelt haben; laut Wildvogelhilfe.org 
Krankheiten der Atmungsorgane
Innere Parasiten
kommen ansonsten ja auch andere Krankheiten in Frage. Jedenfalls solltest du zumindest telefonisch mit dieser spezialisierten Ärztin abklären, was zu tun ist. Z.B. eventuell eine Kotuntersuchung. Und (dann) von ihr Medikamente verschreiben lassen.


----------



## Sternenstaub (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Was mach ich nur mit dem Vogel?*

Hallo Petra,
bis du genaueres weißt könntest du dir in der Zoohandlung oder Apotheke Korfimin besorgen und ihm etwas Traubenzuckerlösung anbieten das Korfimin wird über das Futter gestreut.
LG Angelika


----------



## pema (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Was mach ich nur mit dem Vogel?*

Hallo zusammen,
o.k. - Kotproben hatte ich eigentlich genug von ihm...er war nämlich schon einige Zeit in unserem Wohnzimmer, hatte mal einen Ausflug durch die Küche, den Flur und ab ins Wohnzimmer gemacht...die habe ich aber alle (hoffentlich) beseitigt. Da war er noch nicht so offensichtlich krank.
Ich werde aber morgen mal in die TA Praxis fahren und den Fall schildern. Vielleicht gibt es ja doch eine Möglichkeit ihn zu behandeln, ohne ihn fangen zu müssen
@ Christine...
ja, genau diesen Artikel habe ich gelesen. Und die Sache mit den Komplikationen hat mich doch etwas nervös gemacht. Der Kleine wohnt nun mal nicht in einer Voliere und kann überprüft werden.
petra


----------



## Digicat (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Was mach ich nur mit dem Vogel?*

Servus Petra

Ich wünsche Dir und damit der Amsel viel Erfolg ...

Auf das es der Amsel bald besser geht 

An dich noch ein großes Dankeschön für deinen Einsatz


----------



## lollo (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Was mach ich nur mit dem Vogel?*



pema schrieb:


> Ich werde aber morgen mal in die TA Praxis fahren und den Fall schildern. Vielleicht gibt es ja doch eine Möglichkeit ihn zu behandeln, ohne ihn fangen zu müssen


Hallo,

wir nahmen Rosinen, die eigneten sich sehr gut zur Aufnahme des Medikamentes.

Da Tierärzte keine Mittel mehr für die Behandlung von Wildtieren bekommen (wurden vom Land gestrichen) wirst du die Behandlung selbst tragen müßen.


----------



## pema (12. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Was mach ich nur mit dem Vogel?*

Hallo Lollo,
wie hieß das Medikament? Weißt du das noch??
Mein TA-Besuch heute war ziemlich blöde. Ich bekam ein Spot-On für den Vogel...Tja, hätte ich ihn fangen können, hätte ich ihn ja gleich mitbringen können
Meine Frage, ob es denn kein Mittel gäbe, dass über das Futter aufgenommen wird (Lollo entschuldige, ich habe einfach gesagt, dass eine Bekannte von mir von ihrem TA so ein Mittel bekommen hätte), wurde verneint, bzw. es wurde nach dem Namen des Medikamentes gefragt. Aber leider hatte ich ja keine Ahnung - habe ja auch gedacht, die TÄ hätte welche
Langer Rede - kurzer Sinne: 1,5 Stunden Wartezeit und ein Spot-On, das ich dem Vogel am Besten (na ja, wie bei meinem Hund) auf die Nackenhaut träufeln soll. Dafür war es nicht so teuer, Haha. 
Und mal ganz nebenbei:haue3 gesagt: Von der Sprechstundenhilfe bis zur TÄ haben mich alle angeschaut, als ob ich ballaballa wäre. Wegen einer AMSEL (ach, in ihrem Garten!!)...so ein Aufstand. 
Aber egal, jetzt erst recht. 

Kurze Unterbrechung.

Mein Freund hat gerade mit einem beherzten Teichkeschereinsatz den kleinen Kerl gefangen Die servierten Mehlwürmer waren doch interessanter als die Angst vor dem schwarzen Teil. Ich habe ihn mir gegriffen und das Medikament auf seine Nackenhaut geträufelt. Dann ist er abgehauen. Mal schauen, ob er wiederkommt...aber die Mehlwürmer warten ja noch
Hoffentlich hilft das Zeug und bringt ihn nicht um:beten, aber zumindest haben wir jetzt alles gemacht, was wir tun konnten.
petra


----------



## lollo (12. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Was mach ich nur mit dem Vogel?*

Hallo Petra,

ja, ja, die Tierärzte, sind eigendlich auch nicht anders wie alle anderen auch, jeder hat seine Meinung, und macht auch seine Behandlung. 

Das Mittel heißt Bene Bac Gel, und wurde in einer geöffneten Rosine gegeben.(kleiner Tropfen)
Hier  kannst du weiteres darüber lesen.

Ist ein Mittel das bei Durchfall angewendet wird, hilft aber auch bei Infektionen der Luftwege.

Wir hatten öfters Amseln bekommen, die dann auch als Jungtiere dieses Symtom schon mitbrachten. Diese wurden im Käfig noch mit der Hand gefüttert, was dann weniger Probleme mit brachte.

Bei uns übernimmt die Aufzucht und Pflege meine Frau, ich bin für das Besorgen von Futter zuständig.


----------



## pema (12. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Was mach ich nur mit dem Vogel?*

Danke Lollo
Sollte der kleine Kerl wieder auftauchen...scheint ihn ja schwer beeindruckt zu haben - die Aktion, und hat er dann immer noch die Atemprobleme: jetzt weiß ich, was ich der TÄ sage.
petra


----------



## lollo (12. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Was mach ich nur mit dem Vogel?*

Hallo Petra,

wie du aus dem Link sehen kannst ist dieses Mittel ja auch frei erhältlich.

Ich denke eine Zoohandlung dürfte es auch führen, weiß jetzt aber nicht ob ihr in D.....n so was habt.


----------



## pema (13. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Was mach ich nur mit dem Vogel?*

Hallo zusammen,
er hat den Medikamenteneinsatz und die Fangaktion unbeschadet überlebt Und was noch besser ist: es scheint ihm wesentlich besser zu gehen
Heute habe ich ihn das erste mal seit Tagen mit geschlossenem Schnabel gesehen(...in den letzten Tagen hatte er den Schnabel immer weit aufgerissen und die Zunge herausgeklappt, um überhaupt Luft zu bekommen). Insgesamt ist er schon viel fitter geworden und auch dem entsprechend vorsichtiger uns gegenüber - zum Glück, schließlich ist er ja ein Wildtier.
Die __ Würmer holt er sich aber immer noch ab und sein Zuhause ist immer noch unsere Terrasse
So sah das Knopfauge heute morgen aus.
petra


----------



## Christine (13. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Was mach ich nur mit dem Vogel?*

Na prima, dann drücken wir dem kleinen Kerl weiter die Daumen


----------



## lollo (13. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Was mach ich nur mit dem Vogel?*

Hallo Petra,

na prima, wenn es dann gewirkt hat.
Wenn es an den Tagen wo du es festgestellt hast recht warm war, könnte es auch daran gelegen haben.

 
Hier mal eines unserer Pflegevogel bei Wärme.

Übrigens, das Medikamet ist auch frei in der Apotheke zu bekommen.


----------



## pema (14. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Was mach ich nur mit dem Vogel?*

Hallo Lollo,
den Unterschied kann ich schon erkennen. Wir haben viele Amseln in unserem Garten und bei heißem Wetter 'hecheln' sie. Der Kleine hatte wirklich Probleme beim Atmen...und so ganz sind sie leider auch noch nicht weg. Er macht immer noch diese seltsamen 'Schluckauf-Geräusche'
Ich besorge mir jetzt erst mal das von dir empfohlene Mittel...mal schauen, was dann aus dem Knopfauge wird.
petra


----------



## lollo (14. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Was mach ich nur mit dem Vogel?*

Hallo Petra,

hoffentlich ist es nicht das bekannte Usutu-Virus, dass letztes Jahr die Amseln befallen hatte.
Mücken sollen da ja eine Rolle spielen, und die haben wir dieses Jahr recht umfangreich. 

Hier ein Bericht des NABU.
Aber auch für 2013 befürchten die Forscher eine weitere Ausbreitung und das Sterben der Amseln.
Siehe hier.

Ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg bei der Behandlung.


----------



## pema (18. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Was mach ich nur mit dem Vogel?*

Hallo zusammen - Neues von Knopfauge,
fast eine Woche ist seit der Fangaktion und dem Medikamenteneinsatz vergangen...und der kleine Kerl hält sich
Er macht jetzt diese seltsamen Würge- bzw. Rülpsgeräusche nicht mehr und es scheint im wirklich wesentlich besser zu gehen.
Aber sein Zuhause ist immer noch unser Garten und - wenn der Hunger ruft - die Terrasse. Da kommt er dann schon mal in die Küche, um nach zu schauen, wann es denn die nächsten Mehlwürmer gibt
Aber er wächst und gedeiht...und die Katze hat ihm immer noch nicht gekriegt:beten
Die __ Würmer werfe ich ihm einzeln zu und ich finde es einfach faszinierend, dass ein Wildtier sich so nah an einen Menschen heranwagt.
petra


----------



## Christine (18. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Was mach ich nur mit dem Vogel?*

Hallo Petra!



Die Süße bleibt Dir bestimmt treu.


----------



## pema (7. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Was mach ich nur mit dem Vogel?*

Hallo zusammen,
mal ein kleines Update. 
Eine Woche nach meinem letzten Eintrag verschwand Knopfauge über Nacht. Nach dem ich drei Tage vergeblich auf sie gewartet hatte, war ich mir sicher, dass sie nicht mehr am Leben sei.

Ihr könnt euch vielleicht meine Freude vorstellen, als - nach dem zwei weitere Tage ohne Knopfauge vergangen waren - eine irgendwie doch vertraut erscheinende, aber wesentlich erwachsener wirkende Amsel um 6.00 Uhr morgens an der üblichen Stelle saß. Und als sie nicht wegflog, sondern auf mich zu hopste, um die noch gebunkerten Mehlwürmer zu frühstücken, war ich mir sicher...das kann nur Knopfauge sein

Seit dem kommt sie wieder regelmäßig, um ihre Snacks ab zu holen 
petra


----------



## Christine (7. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Was mach ich nur mit dem Vogel?*

Hallo Petra,

einen Geschichte mit HappyEnd - schööööööööön!


----------



## pema (7. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Was mach ich nur mit dem Vogel?*

Hallo Christine,
...ja, diese Geschichte scheint ein HappyEnd zu haben
Aber da man ja hier ein recht großes Leserforum hat, möchte ich all den Lesern, die sich vielleicht fragen, warum jemand so etwas überhaupt tut (...so ist doch die Natur) mal eine kleine Geschichte erzählen:

Es ist nun sicherlich schon fast vier Jahre her. Ich parkte in einer Nebenstraße. Mein üblicher Parkplatz - näher ging nicht zu meinem Arbeitsplatz.
Auf dem Nachhauseweg fuhr ich in meinem Auto diese Nebenstr. lang und sah schon von Weitem etwas auf der Str. liegen und eine Elster darüber. Im Schritttempo fuhr ich heran...eigentlich dacht ich noch an das Wohl der Elster..., als ich auf der gleichen Höhe war, sah ich, dass das Etwas auf der Straße eine junge, noch flugunfähige Taube war, die sich auf dem Rücken liegend versuchte, gegen die Elster zu verteidigen. Sie strampelte und  versuchte den Kopf aus der Hackrichtung der Elster zu bekommen.
Als ich mit dem Auto auf der gleichen Höhe angekommen war, flog die Elster weg...die junge Taube blieb strampelnd liegen. 
Ich fuhr vorsichtig um sie herum und fragte mich nur: *******...was machst du denn jetzt? 
Was habe ich gemacht: ich bin bis zur nächsten Kreuzung weitergefahren und habe dann gewendet. 
Das ganze hat vielleicht 3-4 Minuten gedauert. Als ich diese Straße wieder entlang fuhr, habe ich schon von Weitem die Elstern gesehen...und als ich an der Stelle ankam, konnte ich aus dem Auto heraus sehen, dass sie in der Zwischenzeit der Taube den halben Kopf zerhackt hatte.
Seit dem versuche ich sofort etwas zu tun, wenn ich glaube, ein Tier benötigt Hilfe. Denn seit diesem Tag mache ich mir Vorwürfe, weil ich einfach weitergefahren bin und die entscheidenden drei Minuten habe vergehen lassen.
petra


----------



## Christine (7. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Was mach ich nur mit dem Vogel?*

Hallo Petra,

ja, das kenne ich. Dieser Gedanke "Du hättest was tun können" oder auch "hättest Du nicht mehr tun können".


----------



## karsten. (9. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Was mach ich nur mit dem Vogel?*

Hallo

schon um mich vor schlechten Gefühlen zu schützen ..



"Retten" wir alles 

was nicht "bei 3 auf dem Baum ist" 

ok. 
dafür habe ich jetzt u.a. eine 

"Befreiung vom Besitzverbot" §44Abs.2Nr.1 BNatSchG
und eine Erlaubnis zum 
"Betreiben eines Tiergeheges" §43Abs.1 BNatSchG  

ach ja 
und natürlich die "Gehege" im Gegenwert   "netter Teiche" 


weitere Verrückte die helfen und Input findet man u.a. 
www.wildvogelhilfe.org



mfG


----------



## Ikulas (9. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Was mach ich nur mit dem Vogel?*

Hallo Petra,

ich finde Deinen Einsatz großartig !! Und dieses Gefühl bei dieser Elsteraktion kann ich sehr gut nachvollziehen, ginge mir ganz genauso.

Ich gehe zwar auch nach der Devise möglichst wenig in die Natur eingreifen. Aber ab und an muss es einfach sein und zuschauen, wie ein Tier leidet oder sichtlich Beschwerden hat, könnte ich auch ich nicht.


----------



## Tanny (9. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Was mach ich nur mit dem Vogel?*



karsten. schrieb:


> .....
> "Retten" wir alles
> 
> was nicht "bei 3 auf dem Baum ist"
> ...



 das mit der "Rettung" ist bei mir genauso.....und ich denke, dass das vertretbare Eingriffe in die Natur sind 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## karsten. (9. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Was mach ich nur mit dem Vogel?*

Hallo 









und die Landschaft .. so    übersichtlich


----------



## Tanny (9. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Was mach ich nur mit dem Vogel?*

 tja...gut Ding will Weil haben.....
...oder: die Natur braucht nun mal ihre Zeit, um sich zurück zu holen, was ihr zuvor genommen wurde....aber es wird....

LG
Kirstin


----------



## pema (9. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Was mach ich nur mit dem Vogel?*

Hallo zusammen,
schön, dass ich nicht die einzige 'Bekloppte' bin.
Und mal ganz ehrlich. Zur Zeit besitze ich ja noch nicht einmal einen kleinen Vogelkäfig. Aber in letzter Zeit habe ich mir schon öfters Gedanken über den Bau einer kleinen Voliere gemacht...einfach nur deshalb, um gewappnet zu sein.
petra


----------



## Dieter_B (9. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Was mach ich nur mit dem Vogel?*

Na dann bin ich ja beruhigt, 
uns geht es genauso, wir haben jede menge Vögel und andere Tiere im Garten.
dadurch sind wir auch schon öfters in die Lage gekommen zu helfen und man steht erstmal da und fragt sich was nun.
Und die Tiere müssen es wohl ahnen das ihnen hier geholfen wird, die kommen alle zu uns und nicht zu den Nachbarn.
zum glück ist diese Jahr bei den Mauerseglern alles gut gegangen und die jungen sind gut aus dem Nest gekommen.


----------



## Tanny (9. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Was mach ich nur mit dem Vogel?*

Hallo Petra, 

ich glaube, die Voliere für den Fall der Fälle kannst Du Dir sparen 

Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die meisten Wildtiere besser ohne Gitter gesunden. 

Das wichtigste bei der Pflege und/oder Aufzucht von Wildtieren ist, dass dies so stressfrei wie möglich geschieht. 
Für viele Wildtiere bedeuten aber Gitter Dauerstress. 

Meine Aufzuchtschwalben ebenso wie eine verletzte Altschwalbe hätte ich in einer vergitterten Unterbringung nicht durchgebracht. 

Die kleine Amsel kam als Ästling mit einer schweren Katzenverletzung zu mir. 
Sie akzeptierte den Käfig gut (meistens war aber die Klappe auf, so dass sie raus konnte) solange sie gar nicht flog. 
Als sie anfing __ fliegen zu lernen, hielt sie sich zunehmend nur noch auf dem Käfig auf, ging aber nicht mehr rein und hätte sich bei verschlossener Tür wohl auch aufgeregt.  


Die Feldhasen (Baby und Halbwüchsiger) hätten  ebenfalls hinter Gittern vermutlich nicht überlebt - sie waren sogar noch empfindlicher was "Gefangenschaft" anbelangt, als die Schwalben.   

Meistens muss man kreativ werden, wenn man weiß, was für einen "Gast" man da überhaupt hat, welche Ansprüche er stellt und womit er am besten klar kommt - und meistens sind die Lösungen sehr viel einfacher, als der Bau einer ganzen Voliere 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## lollo (10. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Was mach ich nur mit dem Vogel?*



Tanny schrieb:


> Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die meisten Wildtiere besser ohne Gitter gesunden.



Hallo Kirstin,

bei manchen Vögeln geht es ja, wie bei den Mauerseglern hier.
 

Aber bei allen anderen, würde es ohne Käfig mit der Versorgung am Anfang schlecht klappen.
Bis zur Auswilderung hatten wir da nie schlechte Erfahrung mit gemacht.


----------



## Tanny (10. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Was mach ich nur mit dem Vogel?*

Hallo Lollo, 

 süß die Bilder 

da habe ich mich wohl blöd ausgedrückt 

komplett frei ist natürlich in der Regel schwer möglich. 
Es ging mir mehr um "Gitter/Maschendraht etc.". 
Da ist meine Erfahrung bei den meisten Wildtieren schlecht. 

Bei Aufzuchtküken im Nestlingsalter funktioniert nach meiner Erfahrung meist ein relativ kleines, an den Seiten geschlossenes Behältnis mit etwas zum Abdecken besser (siehe Deine Mauersegler in der Kiste) 
als ich z.B. die kleinen Schwälbchen hatte (anfangs noch echte Nestlinge) hatte ich sie (mit einem Kunstnest) in einen Vogelkäfig getan - sie waren überhaupt nicht zu beruhigen. 
Sowie ich das Nest ohne Käfig auf den Tisch stellte, war alles okay. 

Die Amsel widerrum hatte es akzeptiert. 
Bei verletzten Altvögeln geht es meistens ja sowieso zumindest die erste Zeit meist nur mit einem dunklen, relativ engen Behältnis damit sie sich nicht völlig verrückt machen. 

Wie gesagt, es ist nur so eine Erfahrung - und ich wollte damit auch nicht sagen, daß eine Voliere immer fehl am Platz ist - die Frage ist nur: will man sich den riesen Aufwand machen, für eine Eventualität, die vielleicht irgendwann einmal eintritt - und dann muss die betreffende Tierart auch noch gerade Volieren-geeignet sein. 

Ich habe hier seit 5 Jahren eine riesen Voliere stehen, die ich mal geschenkt bekam, weil ich dachte: kann man bestimmt mal brauchen, da ich häufig Wildtiere gebracht bekomme....

Was soll ich sagen: die Voliere ist bisher noch nie zum Einsatz gekommen - für einen Greifvogel wäre sie vermutlich gut geeignet - aber einen Greifvogel würde ich persönlich nicht aufnehmen, sondern gleich in den Wildpark Ekholt weiter vermitteln, weil Greifvögel doch sehr spezielle Bedürfnisse haben und man besonders bei Verletzungen über entsprechend erfahrene Tierärzte verfügen muss - beides gibt es in Ekholt. 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## lollo (10. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Was mach ich nur mit dem Vogel?*

Hallo Kirstin,

bei diesen Blaumeisen hier, brauchte man am Anfang auch keinen Käfig. 
Leider war es ein Nest, dass die Eltern nicht mehr betreuten, weil sie merkten was mit ihren Jungen los war. Tiere sind uns da ja in bestimmten Sachen überlegen.
 

Dieses Buchfinkweibchen wurde 2011 aufgezogen und ausgewildert.
 

Dieses Jahr im Frühjahr kam es mal wieder zurück, brachte sofort zwei Freier mit,
und erinnerte sich ganz genau, wie die Mehlwürmer bei seiner Aufzucht schmeckten.


----------



## Christine (10. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Was mach ich nur mit dem Vogel?*

Hallo Lollo,

was war denn mit den Blaumeisen (außer, dass es eine Großfamilie war)?


----------



## lollo (11. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Was mach ich nur mit dem Vogel?*

Hallo Christine,

bei der Aufzucht und beim Wachsen der Kleinen, stellte sich dann heraus, das bei allen eine Behinderung vorlag in der Form, dass die Beinchen nicht richtig gestellt waren, oder das Gefieder einfach nicht richtig nachkommen wollte.

Ab einer bestimmten Größe setzte dann nacheinander das Sterben ein, so das am Ende nur noch einer übrig blieb, der aber keine lange Flugstrecken schaffte. Warscheinlich hat ihn der Baumfalke geholt.

Aufmerksame Gartenbesitzer stellten fest das die Kleinen von den Eltern nicht mehr gefüttert wurden, und verbrachten das Nest zum Tierschutz (Tierheim) von dort es dann letztendlich bei uns landete.


----------



## Ikulas (11. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Was mach ich nur mit dem Vogel?*

Das ist aber seltsam! 
Interessant wäre es sicher gewesen zu erfahren, was hierfür Grund war. Ob genetisch oder eben äußere Bedingungen z.b Giftaufnahme der Elterntiere oder was auch immer.
Komisch !


----------



## lollo (11. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Was mach ich nur mit dem Vogel?*

na klar,

aber,
erstens hatten sie kein Linienzuchtbuch dabei, und beim Befragen gaben sie nur immer Pip Pip an, und die Eltern kannte ich ja nun überhaupt nicht. :smoki

Aber, in der Vogelwelt soll es vorkommen, und nicht nur da, dass Elterntiere erkennen wenn mit ihren Jungen etwas nicht stimmt, oder wenn zu wenig Futter zu finden ist, der schwächste dann nicht mehr gefüttert wird, um wenigsten dann einen durchzubringen.

Ich persönlich denke, nach den vorliegenden Symptomen hier, waren es genetische Gründe.


----------



## karsten. (11. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Was mach ich nur mit dem Vogel?*

Stichwort Rachitis


----------



## Ikulas (11. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Was mach ich nur mit dem Vogel?*



lollo schrieb:


> na klar,
> 
> aber,
> erstens hatten sie kein Linienzuchtbuch dabei, und beim Befragen gaben sie nur immer Pip Pip an, und die Eltern kannte ich ja nun überhaupt nicht. :smoki


----------



## Tanny (11. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Was mach ich nur mit dem Vogel?*

Hallo Lollo



lollo schrieb:


> .......
> Aufmerksame Gartenbesitzer stellten fest das die Kleinen von den Eltern nicht mehr gefüttert wurden, und verbrachten das Nest zum Tierschutz (Tierheim) von dort es dann letztendlich bei uns landete.



ich will jetzt nicht unterstellen, dass das hier auch der Fall war - aber, ich stelle leider immer wieder fest, daß die Tiere von zu besorgten Leuten viel zu häufig viel zu früh "gerettet" werden. 

Dieses Jahr wurde mir ein komplettes Gelege Blaumeisen gebracht, weil die Eltern angeblich nicht mehr füttern. Die konnten wir zum Glück noch rechtzeitig zurück setzen. 
Die Eltern waren lediglich mal ungewöhnlich lange nicht am Nest was, wie ich vermute mit der Witterung zusammen hing. (die Kleinen sind alle flügge geworden  ) (Bei Schwalben habe ich hier mal beobachtet, dass sie bei extrem schlechter Witterung einmal 1,5 Tage weg waren um Futter zu suchen). 

Meine Erfahrung ist, daß bis auf ganz wenige Ausnahmen, wo die Eltern der Vögel nicht mehr auftauchen, weil sie z.B. gerissen wurden (was aber selten beide betrifft) oder Gift im Spiel ist, selten ganze Gelege "gerettet" werden müssen. 

Es kann mal geschehen, daß ein Nest runterfällt oder so - da lassen sich die unverletzten Jungtiere aber recht einfach in einem Kunstnest in der Nähe des ursprünglichen Nestes wieder den Eltern zuführen. Um ggf. Verletzte muss man sich dann natürlich separat kümmern. 

Dasselbe gilt bei vorzeitiger Nestflucht aufgrund von __ Parasiten. Wenn man das rechtzeitig merkt, kann man die Küken behandeln und in einem sauberen Ersatznest daneben aufhängen - auch sie werden in der Regel wieder angenommen.. 

Jedes Jahr wieder habe ich mit zahlreichen Ästlingen (vor allem Amseln) zu tun, die besorgte Menschen als verletzt einstufen, weil sie ja so "hilflos" im Gebüsch sitzen. 
Glücklicherweise können wir aber in den allermeisten Fällen auch die noch rechtzeitig den Eltern wieder zurück bringen. 

Glücklicherweise nehmen Vögel ja ihre Jungtiere auch nach menschlichem Kontakt problemlos weiter an. 

Aber insgesamt schätze ich, dass der größte Teil aller "Rettungsfälle"  bei Wildvögeln - ganz besonders bei denen, die noch eine Ästlingsphase haben, aus Unwissenheit und unnötig geschieht. 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## pema (11. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Was mach ich nur mit dem Vogel?*

Hallo zusammen,
dann werde ich es wohl doch erst einmal lassen - mit der Voliere.
Aber eine andere Frage, bzw. ein anderes Problem hätte ich noch. Ich bin ja nun keine Vogelauffangstation, zu der von Leuten kranke Vögel gebracht werden. Ich betreibe einfach nur seit Jahren Ganzjahresfütterung und habe deshalb sehr viele Vögel in meinem Garten. 
Entsprechend der Menge sind auch immer kranke oder verletzte Tiere dabei.  Gebrochene Beine (besonders traurig in diesem Frühjahr war ein __ Star mit einem unbrauchbaren Bein), Vögel die den ganzen Tag apathisch im Futterhaus sitzen, Vögel die offensichtlich kopfmäßig ? beeinträchtigt sind und kaum noch fressen können, ebenso wie die armen Stadttauben (die ich verbotenerweise von meinem Bürofenster aus füttere:evil) und die ständig unseren Müll um die Füße gewickelt haben  (Bei denen kann ich dann von Tag zu Tag zuschauen, wie die einzelnen Zehen bis hin zu den ganzen Füßen absterben).
Aber fangen lassen sie sich nicht! Und wenn, dann ist es meist schon viel zu spät - wie bei einem Gimpel, den ich letztes Jahr über Tage hinweg an meiner Futterstelle beobachtet habe und der sich am Schluss einfach mit der Hand greifen ließ...4 Stunden später war er dann tot.
Gibt es denn irgendeine Möglichkeit solche Vögel zu fangen? Bevor alles zu spät ist?
Ich befürchte zwar nein, aber vielleicht hat ja doch jemand einen Tipp.
petra


----------



## Tanny (11. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Was mach ich nur mit dem Vogel?*

Hallo Petra, 

ich habe hier ja auch unendlich viele Vögel, aber verletzte oder kranke Vögel sehe ich so gut wie nie. 
Ich denke, das liegt daran, daß sie meistens entweder mit ihrer Verletzung/Krankheit weiter ausreichend fluchtfähig sind, oder aber sie werden von anderen Tieren (Sperber, Eulen, Katzen etc.) gerissen. 

Ich denke (meine ganz persönliche Meinung), entweder kannst Du die Tiere greifen - dann kannst Du versuchen, Ihnen zu helfen -  oder aber sie lassen sich nicht greifen, dann ist das so - dann solltest Du der Natur ihren Lauf lassen. 

Wenn Du allerdings schreibst, daß Du öfter mal apathische/kranke Vögel an den Ganzjahresfutterstellen hast, dann solltest Du auf jeden Fall penibel auf Hygiene an den Futterplätzen achten (alle paar Tage Häuser sauber machen, Fütterungsplätze wechseln (besonders bei Ganzjahresfütterung)  etc.), denn genau an den Futterstellen werden Krankheiten und __ Parasiten rasend schnell übertragen und eigentlich finde ich es auch bei vielen Vögeln ungewöhnlich, wenn so viele krank zu sein scheinen. 

LG
Kirstin.


----------



## Christine (11. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Was mach ich nur mit dem Vogel?*

Hallo Lollo,

danke für die Aufklärung. Das war auf dem Foto (für mich) nicht zu erkennen.

Hallo Petra,

ich denke, häufig kommen gerade im Sommer Vögel zur Futterstelle, die einfach nicht mehr in der Lage sind, auf "normale" Art Futter zu finden. Irgendwann sind einfach alt und durch das leicht zu erreichende Futter zögert sich das Sterben ein wenig raus. Wenn nicht gerade alle gleichzeit tot vom Ast fallen oder offensichtlich verletzt sind, muss man wohl auch natürliche Todesursachen in Betracht ziehen. 

Übrigens habe ich gerade neulich an einem öffentlichen Platz gesessen und die Wartezeit mit Taubenbeobachtung verbracht. Es war erschreckend - jeder vierte Vogel hatte einen oder mehrere fehlende Zehen, einem fehlt ein kompletter Fuß. Aber wie ein alter Pirat mit Holzbein tummelte er sich ungeniert zwischen den anderen.


----------



## lollo (12. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Was mach ich nur mit dem Vogel?*

Hallo,

@Karsten
interessanter Link, die dort erwähnten Mineralien wurden dazu gegeben, und hier steht dazu noch eine engagierte Landtieräztin dahinter die uns mit den Mitteln versorgt, leider jetzt nicht mehr kostenlos, denn das Land NRW hat die Mittel der Tierärzte zur Behandlung von Wildtieren gestrichen. In der langjährigen Erfahrung in der Aufzucht von Vögeln und Co. (meine Frau) war dies der einzigste Vorgang der so verlief.

@Ikulas
solche sinnfreien Thread solltest du besser lassen. Hast du erwartet das ich eine Wissenschaftliche Untersuchung in Auftrag gebe, so das ich deine Frage beantworten kann? Meine Glaskugel war zu dem Zeitpunkt auch gerade zur Inspektion.

@Kirstin


> ich will jetzt nicht unterstellen, dass das hier auch der Fall war - aber, ich stelle leider immer wieder fest, daß die Tiere von zu besorgten Leuten viel zu häufig viel zu früh "gerettet" werden.


Dem stimme ich voll und ganz zu, wir predigen das auch immer wieder. Meine Frau macht das jetzt schon über zig Jahre, und dieses war der erste Fall der so auslief.
Das Tierheim liegt ca. 30 km von uns entfernt, was meinst du was wir da schon für Storys gehört haben, die die Finder von Fundtieren dort angeben.

Einmal wurde im Norden ein Auto gekauft, dieses wurde dann mit einem Hänger transportiert, bei der Untersuchung des Autos wurde dann ein Nest mit 4 Rotkelchen entdeckt. Da brach dann beim Besitzer der Notstand aus  Übers Tierheim landeten die 4 Nestlinge dann bei uns. Nach der Aufzucht und Auswilderung kamen alle 4 lange Zeit immer wieder, und holten sich ihre Mehlwürmer ab.

Hier schon etwas weiter fortgeschritten.
 

Ich bin auch schon mal 600 km zur Mauerseglerklinik nach Frankfurt durch die Republik gefahren, weil die Finder von zwei Mauerseglern diese versuchten falsch zu Ernähren, so das diese dann letztendlich geshiftet werden mußten.

Für Greifvögel habe ich das Glück, dass hier in der Nähe eine Auffangstation ist, die wir auch schon öfters besuchen durften.

Hier werde ich gerade kontrolliert ob ich die Wasserwerte des Teiches richtig eingetragen habe.


----------



## Ikulas (12. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Was mach ich nur mit dem Vogel?*



lollo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> @Ikulas
> ...



Und Du solltest mal Deine Reaktion auf meine Frage nach der Ursache etwas genauer studieren. Zynismus ist nämlich nicht angebracht. Wie man in den Wald schreit so hallt es bekanntlich zurück .

Und Deinen jetzigen Kommentar finde ich schlicht daneben.

Und so ganz nebenbei: Ich habe Dir keine Frage gestellt sondern es war einfach nur laut gedacht. Ist das hier verboten ?


----------



## pema (12. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Was mach ich nur mit dem Vogel?*



> Hallo Petra,
> und eigentlich finde ich es auch bei vielen Vögeln ungewöhnlich, wenn so viele krank zu sein scheinen.



Hallo Kirstin,
da habe ich vielleicht den falschen Eindruck erweckt
ich habe nicht ständig kranke Vögel in meinen Futterhäusern (vielleicht pro Jahr 3 oder 4)...aber da ich gerne mal die eine oder andere Stunde meiner Freizeit damit verbringe, mir die geflügelten Kerle an zu schauen, fällt mir natürlich jeder Vogel, der sich 'seltsam' verhält, auf. Und der tut mir dann um so mehr leid. Vor allen Dingen, wenn ich ihn über Tage immer wieder sehe. Dann überlege ich mir eben immer: was kannst du denn jetzt tun? Aber außer die Futterhäuser regelmäßig zu säubern - und das tue ich so wie so - bleibt da wohl nichts.

@ Christine

Früher habe ich mich immer gefragt, warum Stadttauben so oft kaputte Füße haben. Erst seit dem ich ganz genau darauf achte, habe ich die Ursachen verstanden. 
An meiner Bürofenstertaubenfütterstelle erschien letztes Jahr regelmäßig eine Taube, die es geschafft hatte, sich beide Beine mit einem Fädchen aneinander zu fesseln:shock Das war wirklich ein trauriges Bild (und auch der Teichkeschereinsatz, um sie zu fangen, hat nicht geklappt - seit dem liegt der Kescher in meinem Büro und meine Klienten finden es immer lustig und fragen, wo denn die Fische seien) Erstaunlicherweise hat dieses Tier überlebt. Ein Fuß ist ganz weg, an dem anderen fehlen zwei Zehen. Und das alles nur wegen eines blöden Plastikfadens, den man mit einer Schere innerhalb von 1 Minute hätte weg schneiden können

petra


----------



## Tanny (12. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Was mach ich nur mit dem Vogel?*

Hallo Petra, 
ist das nicht furchtbar mit dem vielen Plastik?

Ich habe dieses Jahr eine kleine Amsel (Nestling) an Plastik verloren 

Ich bekam ein kleines Amselküken gebracht, von dem die Leute annahmen, dass es aus dem Nest gefallen war.

Es verweigerte massiv jegliche Nahrung (was nach meiner Erfahrung bei Küken dieses Alters wenn sie sonst in Ordnung sind ungewöhnlich ist). Nach etwa 2 Stunden hat es noch einmal ein wenig weißen "Durchfall" abgesetzt und verstarb.

Als ich es später aufmachte war das eine wirklich grausige Entdeckung: neben einer gewaltig vergrößerten Leber, die den linken Lungenflügel schon zur Hälfte eingequetscht hatte, fand sich unter der Leber eine dick gefüllte Darmausstülpung. Der Futterbrei war mit einem dünnen Kunststofffaden (wie eine ganz dünne Angelsehne) verwickelt.

Es war sicher nicht aus dem Nest gefallen - die Eltern werden es rausgeworfen haben zum Schutz der anderen.
Das kleine Tierchen muss elend gelitten haben.....

meine älteren Reitmädels waren bei der Obduktion dabei: sie waren so erschüttert, ich glaube, die lassen nie wieder einen Fitzel Plastik irgendwo achtlos fallen....

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Christine (13. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Was mach ich nur mit dem Vogel?*

Moin,

ja Plastik ist am schlimmsten. Hier musste neulich die Feuerwehr einen Mauersegler retten, der sein Nest mit diesen feinen, roten Bändchen vom gelben Sack gebaut hat und zum Schluß gefesselt aus dem Nest hing. Diese Dinger finde ich gruselig, gerade, weil sie auch hier in den Gärten überall rumfliegen. 

Gelbe Säcke an sich sind immer eine Gefahr! 

Z.B. für den armen Igel, der mit dem Joghurtbecher auf dem Kopf auf dem Bürgersteig lang eierte. Oder der gelbe Sack, der zappelte, weil der Igel nicht wieder raus fand.

Seit ich das gesehen habe, steht am Abend vorm Gelbsack-Abholtag eine große Schale Katzenfutter im Garten, damit keiner auf die Idee kommt, einen Gelbsack mit Katzenfutterdosen aufzuschlitzen. 

Bis jetzt hat es funktioniert.


----------



## Flusi (14. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Was mach ich nur mit dem Vogel?*

moin, 
um bei den gelben Säcken allen "Eventualitäten" mit hungrigen Tierchen aus dem Wege zu gehen; auch wegen Berichten von Nachbarn mit ähnlichen Erfahrungen, machen wir das immer am Abfuhrtermin - morgens so gegen 7
Allerdings auch (öfter) noch im "Nachtpolter", weil man vorher nicht den richtigen Tag gepeilt hat und nur beim Kaffeetrinken vom Krach des Wagens aufgeschreckt wird, aber was solls, das macht man doch gern
LG Ingrid


----------



## Tanny (14. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Was mach ich nur mit dem Vogel?*

Als bei mir noch morgens um 6 die gelben Säcke abgeholt wurden, (ich bin kein Frühaufsteher  ) habe ich eine separate Mülltonne gekauft und die gelben Säcke in der Tonne an die Straße gestellt. (ala "yellow bag inside").

Mittlerweile holen sie mittags ab - da kann ich die Säcke bequem kurz vorher rausstellen. 

@ blumenelse: was Du von dem Mauersegler berichtet hast, habe ich des Öfteren bei Rauchschwalben mit Langhaaren (Schweif und Mähne) von Pferden beobachtet. 
Die Eltern verbauen die gerne im Nest. Da hängen dann lange Enden über und wenn dann die Küken gefüttert werden, gerät manchmal so ein Schweifhaarende mit in den Kükenschnabel und die Kleinen erhängen sich elendlich am eigenen Nest. 

Seither wird bei uns sämtliches Langhaar der Pferde beim Putzen immer penibel eingesammelt und im geschlossenen Komposter entsorgt. 
Und wenn die Schwalben ihre Nester fertig haben, klettere ich dort, wo lange Haare oder Fäden aus den Nestern vorstehen hoch und schneide sie ab. 
Die brütenden Schwalben stört das nicht besonders. 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## christi13 (15. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Was mach ich nur mit dem Vogel?*

Hallo!
Also ich würde die Blaumeise auch erstmal nicht in einen Käfig einsperren, solange sie so frisch sind! Würde auf alle Fälle eine "durchlöcherte" Schachtel empfehlen! 

Bin beschäftigt in einem bekannten Vogelnothaus und würde die Tiere bei Bedarf holen, bevor sie ihr Leben lassen! 
LG Christi


----------



## Christine (15. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Was mach ich nur mit dem Vogel?*

Ich befürchte mal, das Angebot von Christi ist Humbug um einen Werbelink unterzubringen.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (31. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Was mach ich nur mit dem Vogel?*

Hallo,
Habe eben ein paar Bilder gemacht von einem  Vögelchen, das sich "komisch" verhält. Sitzt auf dem Futterhäuschen dick aufgeplustert und schläft, hat kaum gefressen und ist etwas wackelig auf den Beinen. Was hat der Kleine? Was ist das für ein  Vogel?

LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## geoigl (31. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Was mach ich nur mit dem Vogel?*

Grünfink ! 1.0
was er hat kann ich dir leider nicht sagen! 
Vögel fangen sich öfter mal Kokzieden ein, ist aber nur eine Vermutung!
Achte auf Sauberkeit am Futterplatz damit sich nicht andere Vögel anstecken...

lg


----------



## pema (31. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Was mach ich nur mit dem Vogel?*

Hallo,
der Vogel ist etwas schwer zu bestimmen, da er so geplustert ist. Ich würde auf ein Zeisigmädchen tippen...aber ohne Gewähr
Was er (oder sie) hat, kann man natürlich nur mutmaßen. Oft ist es Parasitenbefall (Darmparasiten), der die Vögel umbringt. Auf jeden Fall sieht der Vogel sehr krank aus...vielleicht kannst du ihn ja fangen und zum TA bringen. Aber ich befürchte mal, du siehst ihn vielleicht noch ein oder zwei Tage - dann kommt er nicht mehr
Auf jeden Fall solltest du jetzt das Vogelhaus sehr gut reinigen, denn die __ Parasiten werden durch den Kot verbreitet und dann können sich andere Vögel infizieren.
Keine guten Nachrichten - leider.

Auch wenn es jetzt nicht unbedingt hier hin passt (aber es ist ja schließlich mein Thread ) :
mein Kullerauge (jetzt heißt sie übrigens 'Köttelkopp') hat sich zu einer schönen Amseldame gemausert. Leider ist unser Gartenrevier schon von anderen Amseln besetzt und es gab Krieg:evil gegen Köttelkopp. Der Sieger steht noch nicht endgültig fest, aber Köttelkopp hat eine Methode gefunden, die Feinde aus zu tricksen. Sie ist einfach morgens immer die erste Dann holt sie sich ihre __ Würmer ab (die ich - doof wie ich bin - immer noch besorge). Allerdings besteht sie darauf - und das unterscheidet sie eben von den anderen Amseln - dass ich mich morgens im Halbdunkel zu ihr auf die Terrasse geselle und ihr die Würmer einzeln zuwerfe 
Tja, ich sehe mich schon in zwei Monaten im Wintermantel  um 7.00Uhr auf der Terrasse hocken, nur um einer verfressenen Amsel ihr Mehlwurmfrühstück zu kredenzen
petra


----------



## pema (31. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Was mach ich nur mit dem Vogel?*

Hallo,
ich habe zu lange rumgeschrieben An Grünfink habe ich auch gedacht, aber mir schien der Schnabel zu klein. Ist aber sicherlich auf eine Option.
petra


----------



## geoigl (31. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Was mach ich nur mit dem Vogel?*

Grünfink ist nich nur eine option! es ist 100%ig ein Grünfinkmännchen!
Ein Zeisigweibchen schaut ganz anders aus, und ist viel kleiner!

lg


----------



## Ikulas (31. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Was mach ich nur mit dem Vogel?*

das ist ein Grünfink.
Wir haben sehr viel Grünfinken bei uns im Garten, auch jüngere. 
Ansonsten sehe ich das wie Pema. Eventuell Kokziden; Sauberkeit am Futterplatz ist sehr wichtig. 

LG Beate


----------



## pema (31. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Was mach ich nur mit dem Vogel?*

ich nehme alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil. 
Aber ich befürchte, die genaue Bestimmung der Vogelart hilft Goldkäfer auch nicht weiter...bzw. dem kleinen Kerl auf ihrem Vogelhaus.
petra


----------



## Tanny (31. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Was mach ich nur mit dem Vogel?*

Hallo Goldkäfer, 
ich würde auch sehr sicher  sagen: Grünfink.

Wenn Du versuchen willst, ihm zu helfen, kannst Du versuchen, ob Du ihn mit einem Ketcher fangen kannst - er sieht ziemlich krank aus, da könntest Du Chancen haben. 
Dann in einen kleinen, dunklen Karton und ab zum Tierarzt. 
Allerdings würde ich vorher die TA s abtelefonieren um herauszufinden, wer sich mit Vögeln auskennt. 
Wenn Du keinen TA willst, könntest Du ihn lediglich in einem ruhigen, nicht zu hellen und gut beheizten Raum stellen (z.B. in einem Vogelkäfig mit ein paar Zweigen drin, wo er Schutz findet) und ihm ausreichend Nahrung (Sämereien, Nüsse, Sonnenblumenkerne, und Waldbeeren - evtl. auch etwas Fettfutter) und Wasser anbieten. Parallel vom TA ein Präparat besorgen gegen die gängigen Vogelparasiten und ihn quasi auf Verdacht behandeln. 

Im Trinkwasser kannst Du eine Engystol Tablette auflösen (gibt es in der Apotheke - ist ein hom. Komplexmittel, welches bei allen Formen von Infekten einsetzbar ist). Engystol hat meinen Wildvogelzöglingen und den Hühnern immer gut geholfen. 

Viel Erfolg 
Kirstin


----------



## jolantha (1. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Was mach ich nur mit dem Vogel?*

Pema, 
da wirst Du nicht viel helfen können, im Moment gibt es das große Finkensterben,
schau mal :

http://www.mein-schoener-garten.de/de/gartenpraxis/grosses-finkensterben-in-deutschland-134273


----------



## Goldkäferchen (1. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Was mach ich nur mit dem Vogel?*

Hallo,
Vielen Dank für eure Antworten. Gestern abend hat er ein bißchen gefressen, aber heute früh war er weg.
Hab' jetzt alles sauber gemacht und frisches Futter reingestellt. Vielen Dank nochmals für eure Tipps. Engystol Tabl. kenne ich. Wenn wieder so ein Fall auftritt, geb ich gleich eine Tabl.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------

